# Façade latérale enduite



## La Marchesa

Bonjour à tous, 
est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me donner une traduction pour "enduite"? 
Il s'agit d'un term que j'ai trouvé sur un livre qui parle de la restauration d'une église et la phrase en question est la suivante: "l'intérvention sur la façade latérale enduite date de 2003-2004".
Il est le participe passé enduire et veut dire recouvrir, habiller de quelque matériel, je n'arrive pas à trouver une solution qui ait un sens. 
Merci d'advance


----------



## Sovi

Rivestita? ... potrebbe essere anche a mosaico o piastrellata o con qualche altro termine specifico per il materiale usato... se non hai altra indicazione credo che rivestita/rivestimento della facciata possa andare bene  SV


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao Sovi, 
purtroppo non ho altre indicazioni che possano farmi capire se sia rivestita di un materiale particolare o se si tratti, come tu mi hai suggerito, di un mosaico o di piastrelle. 
Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchesa,
Direi "intonacato/a", mi sembra il termine più adatto e generale. In Francia, "l'enduit" può essere di gesso o cemento.


----------



## La Marchesa

Ciao Matoupaschat,
trattandosi di una nota, visto che non viene specificato né prima né dopo il materiale con cui viene rivestita la facciata, credo che metterò "intonacata", dato che l'altro termine è più generico e fà si che ci si apetti una specificazione in qualche modo.
En tout cas merci à tous =)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho dimenticato di indicarti questo utilissimo sito: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/enduit
Ciao.


----------



## La Marchesa

Grazie mille, sarà utilissimo.


----------



## Spiritoso78

> Direi "intonacato/a", mi sembra il termine più adatto e generale. In Francia, "l'enduit" può essere di gesso o cemento.


 
Sono d'accordo con l'amico belga! Rivestire va bene se si tratta di applicare alla parete o alla facciata delle mattonelle (rosse), piastrelle o materiali simili.


----------

